# Feeding my Ropefish



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

Hi guys. I am having a little bit of trouble. My Ropefish is having trouble with other fish stealing his food. At first, the cichlids were stealing it and now the cats are. Should I try putting his food in a bottle or maybe his cave? Thank you! :fish:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The ropefish will be happier if you give him a tank customized to his needs. Being a tankmate with mbuna amd Synodontis may not be an ideal environment for him.


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

It actually works. They don't pick on him. They kind of avoid him.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

But he is not getting enough to eat.


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

I figured it out. I put a bottle in there and now he happily eats blood worms I put in the bottle. None of the other fish can access it.


----------



## BluudNobbut (Sep 7, 2019)

Give a customized tank for Ropefish so that it will have an ideal environment.


----------

